# FS red eyes yellow labidochromis caeruleus



## easymoney (May 24, 2011)

*red eyes yellow labidochromis caeruleus*

i have some red eyes yellow labidochromis caerules for sales
$50 each
604 3227728


----------



## easymoney (May 24, 2011)

*FS red eyes yellow lab caertleus fish*

Fs i got some eyes yellow caertleus fish for sales
$50 each
604 3227728


----------



## easymoney (May 24, 2011)

i got some red eyes yellow lab for sale
$ 50 each
604 3227728


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

Jesus Christ..... Come on mods....


----------



## jdm_03 (Apr 22, 2010)

we should leave this up and see how bad this gets flamed! lol


----------



## EVANDU (Dec 30, 2010)

africa cichlid？


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

EVANDU said:


> africa cichlid？


Yes...... very good!:bigsmile:


----------



## EVANDU (Dec 30, 2010)

why it's so expensive?


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

um... umm.. uhh OHH i know! They make all your hopes and dreams come true!

and uh.. their gold plated..and uuuh they killed bin Laden...yaa.


----------



## YellowTail (Apr 3, 2011)

...or he just mistakenly pressed the "0" key after the "5"??? That would certainly be _*EasyMoney*_ if by some stretch of imagination he finds a taker.


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

YellowTail said:


> ...or he just mistakenly pressed the "0" key after the "5"??? That would certainly be _*EasyMoney*_ if by some stretch of imagination he finds a taker.


or maybe forgot to type 90%off the retail price


----------



## jozzybdv (Mar 13, 2011)

*like a magic fish*



Death's Sting said:


> um... umm.. uhh OHH i know! They make all your hopes and dreams come true!
> 
> and uh.. their gold plated..and uuuh they killed bin Laden...yaa.


i prefer white gold


----------



## bryant (Apr 21, 2010)

*$50?*

Maybe he forgot the decimal places. And it is for $.50 each.


----------



## Krashy_Cichlids (Apr 22, 2010)

I know it's crazy, but total pet in prince George sells yellow labs for $50


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

He didn't forget any decimal points. I just called the OP & The reason the price is high is apparently they were born with red eyes and he says that's rare, though he wasn't sure of a fair price, that was the price he was told he should start with. Personally I do not know, but you can feel free to call him and make an offer for what you think is fair, if your interested. Keep in mind flaming his ad is against the rules if I'm not mistaken. All ya had to do was dial the number to find out why the price was so high


----------



## YellowTail (Apr 3, 2011)

I guess I had it coming... my apologies... 



Diztrbd1 said:


> He didn't forget any decimal points. I just called the OP & The reason the price is high is apparently they were born with red eyes and he says that's rare, though he wasn't sure of a fair price, that was the price he was told he should start with. Personally I do not know, but you can feel free to call him and make an offer for what you think is fair, if your interested. Keep in mind flaming his ad is against the rules if I'm not mistaken. All ya had to do was dial the number to find out why the price was so high


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol no need to apologize.. I just know flaming classified ads is frowned upon regardless of if someone thinks the price is too high or whatever & since he left his number on there, only seemed fitting to call him to find out what the deal was with the price, since some felt it was a bit much.


----------

